# Plusieurs docks Mountain Lion



## Mac Max (18 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, étant un passionné du mac (Machine, esthétique, icônes, rangement...) Je suis actuellement sur Mountain Lion  je voulais savoir si l'on pouvait "switcher" avec différents docks, un pour le divertissement, un autre pour le travail, un autre perso.. Dock Space est parfait mais celui-ci n'a pas reçu de mise à jour pour Mountain Lion  Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Dock-it ?
Dragthing ?
Ou alors configurer différents Launchpads, ce qui ne nécessite aucun soft supplémentaire


----------



## Mac Max (19 Avril 2013)

Le Launchpad me semble une bonne solution ;-) Merci


----------

